# Warface&quot;Bug&quot;-Steam



## SzymonHai (14. Juli 2014)

Hey ich habe ein kleines Problem ,ich habe mir Warface runtergeladen(Free 2 Play) über steam und steam hat das spiel der Spielbibliothek von einem Freund hinzugefügt ,dass heisst ich kann es nicht spielen wenn er da ist und wir spielen generell viel zusammen 
Kann mir einer helfen dieses Problem zu lösen??


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2014)

SzymonHai schrieb:


> Hey ich habe ein kleines Problem ,ich habe mir Warface runtergeladen(Free 2 Play) über steam und steam hat das spiel der Spielbibliothek von einem Freund hinzugefügt


dh: du warst zu dem Zeitpunkt mit dem Account deines Freundes eingeloggt.
Wenn es F2P ist: logg dich mit deinem Acount ein und installiere es erneut. Wo ist das Problem?



> ... dass heisst ich kann es nicht spielen wenn er da ist und wir spielen generell viel zusammen


Wie sieht das denn bei dir aus? hast du 2 Computer und ihr spielt über Netzwerk - du mit deinem Acc auf deinem Rechner und er auf dem 2t PC mit seinem Acc? oder wie?


PS: Accountdaten weitergeben ist uncool, führt bei Streit schon mal zu unschönen "Nebenwirkungen" und verstößt wahrscheinlich auch gegen die Steam AGB.


----------



## SzymonHai (14. Juli 2014)

Nene er spielt schon bei sich zuhause aber ich sollte eig. nicht über seinen account eingeloggt sein ist jzz aber auch egal ich installiere es nochmal


----------



## SzymonHai (14. Juli 2014)

Ok ich installiere es über meinen Pc und über meinen account doch steam macht es trotzdem in seiner spielbibliothek verfügbar und nicht in meiner ...


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2014)

a) Wie startest du das Spiel? Über Steam oder die Warface Webseite?
b) Woran siehst du, daß es in seiner Bibliothek ist bzw: was wird dir überhaupt angezeigt?


----------

